# How to repair crack in aluminium body sheet?



## adam_l (Jan 21, 2008)

I have an older coachbuilt MH that uses flat dimpled aluminium panels on the oustode of the coachbuilt body.

I noticed a crack in one of the panels. It extends from the top RH corner of the entrance door opening. It started about 2 years ago, its now about 3" long. It seems to be slowly getting longer over time.


Whats the normal way to fix such a thing? Is it something that I can do or does it need specialist kit?


Advice appreciated.....


Thanks - Adam


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhomeshop.co.uk/sess/utn154b16585f01a5d/shopdata/index.shopscript

Click product overview > Aluminium Exstrusions > Rounded waist Moulding white

Perhaps a bit of this moulding bonded and screwed across the crack and then fit the rubber infill into the moulding.

To stop the crack from going any further, drill a small hole 6mm at the end of the crack and then fill it with silicone.

Wobby


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Drill a small hole about 2.5 mm and fill this is aircraft practice.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I would go with the 2.5mm hole, filled afterwards with Sikaflex or similar to keep the wet out. Keeps my glider in the air, and has done for the last 5 years! Tip from the guy who maintains it for me.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Small Crack in Al*

Standard Aerospace practice as suggested drilla SMALL hole.
Then keep it under observation especialy if it on an aircraft.

Tha Comet crashes were caused by small cracks which preceded catastrophic depressurisation. Most unlikely in a van 

Steve


----------

